# Why would anyone become a model railroader



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Some thoughts on our hobby's future.

Traction Fan

View attachment Why would anyone become a model railroader.doc


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Why should I care about what interests other people. If they aren't interested in model railroading, I'm certainly not going to force them too be. Years ago, building model airplanes out of balsa wood with paper glued over the wings was a big deal. Same with building radios out of the Heath kits. They are things that just pass on with time. Model railroading may become a distant art or interest, mostly supported by museums.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

D&J Railroad said:


> Why should I care about what interests other people. If they aren't interested in model railroading, I'm certainly not going to force them too be. Years ago, building model airplanes out of balsa wood with paper glued over the wings was a big deal. Same with building radios out of the Heath kits. They are things that just pass on with time. Model railroading may become a distant art or interest, mostly supported by museums.




Only reason radios army being built with Heath kits anymore is that the company that made the kits isn't around anymore. Lots of interest in ham radio still I am working on getting my extra license.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

traction fan said:


> Some thoughts on our hobby's future.


can you name a hobby that has died in your lifetime or significantly lost popularity?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2016)

I don't think model railroading is going away any time soon. It may shrink as we older guys pass on but there are some youngsters who are avid railroaders. When I was young trains were the high tech toys to have. Just about every boy, and many fathers and grandfathers, wanted them.

I think you are unfair to Joshua Cowen. He didn't create trains under the Christmas tree. He was smart enough to realize that was an excellent marketing opportunity. He also tried to foster year round model railroading. Selling trains sets for Christmas was profitable but selling trains and accessories all year was far better. A lot of Lionel promotional material featured permanent, year round, layouts.

I've done a lot of exhibition layouts at train shows with my club. Many children are exposed to the hobby and some take it up as their own. Most enjoy it to a point but prefer video games and computers. That's just the normal progression of life.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I enjoy model railroading, and I enjoy _building_ and flying RC airplanes. A lot of that hobby has gone from kits to ARF's. (Almost Ready to Fly.) Just glue a few parts on and you're done. Not me. I like to BUILD them as well. And I have 4 balsa wood and tissue paper kits waiting to be built, and one I need to finish. And two RC kits on my wish list.
Yout's nowadays, by and large, want everything NOW! They have no idea how rewarding the journey to finished project can be. And that's sad.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Better question: Why would anybody NOT become a model railroader?!
A couple of years ago, I thought this hobby was dying, boy was I wrong!


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

gregc said:


> can you name a hobby that has died in your lifetime or significantly lost popularity?


Many years ago the larger scales of slot cars were quite big with a track in many large towns and several in the larger cities. Now I couldn't tell you where there is a commercial track for the larger scales, and I only know of one for HO cars and perhaps a few home tracks.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Auto World is still selling lots of slot cars. I personally have been in several hobby shops across the U.S. in the last year that have 1/32 tracks.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

flyboy2610 said:


> I enjoy model railroading, and I enjoy _building_ and flying RC airplanes. A lot of that hobby has gone from kits to ARF's. (Almost Ready to Fly.) Just glue a few parts on and you're done. Not me. I like to BUILD them as well. And I have 4 balsa wood and tissue paper kits waiting to be built, and one I need to finish. And two RC kits on my wish list.
> Yout's nowadays, by and large, want everything NOW! They have no idea how rewarding the journey to finished project can be. And that's sad.


Another hobby that is still around is "control line flying" and several years ago the old timers in RC flying thought that a beginner should start with control line and than graduate to RC. 

Several years ago I owned a hobby shop and sold RC and some control line equipment. One evening a customer came in and wanted to buy an ARF to assemble and fly, an old timer RC'er got to him first as I was busy with other customers, and the RC'er proceeded to tell him that ARF's were junk and if he really wanted to have a good plane he should stick build one, even a kit was better than the ARF's I had. The customer finally told him that he wasn't interested in stick building, and just wanted to get to flying quickly. The RC'er finally figured out that he had screwed up and left, leaving me with a customer who just wanted to know where he could buy a good quality ARF. I would tell customers that were buying RC equipment about the club that the RC'er was a member of. I also found out that when I sent a customer to that club, they would tell the customer not to go back to the shop, but to buy everything mail order. I stopped sending customers to that club.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

time warp said:


> Auto World is still selling lots of slot cars. I personally have been in several hobby shops across the U.S. in the last year that have 1/32 tracks.


Are those tracks multi lane built out of plywood, or are they built up out of plastic track? I think I still have some of the Strombecker 1/32nd scale track.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

redman88 said:


> Only reason radios army being built with Heath kits anymore is that the company that made the kits isn't around anymore. Lots of interest in ham radio still I am working on getting my extra license.


Well yeah. If nobody's buyin em, there's no money in makin the kits.
I'm a general class operator, N6CFR.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

flyboy2610 said:


> I enjoy model railroading, and I enjoy _building_ and flying RC airplanes. A lot of that hobby has gone from kits to ARF's. (Almost Ready to Fly.) Just glue a few parts on and you're done. Not me. I like to BUILD them as well. And I have 4 balsa wood and tissue paper kits waiting to be built, and one I need to finish. And two RC kits on my wish list.
> Yout's nowadays, by and large, want everything NOW! *They have no idea how rewarding the journey to finished project can be.* And that's sad.


It all depends on how you define a finished project. Years ago I would scratch build and kit build items for the hobby, Now I consider the engines, RTR cars and track as the parts, and the layout, as the finished project.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

thedoc said:


> Are those tracks multi lane built out of plywood, or are they built up out of plastic track? I think I still have some of the Strombecker 1/32nd scale track.


I'll have to go look, I'll be working near one of them next week.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

D&J Railroad said:


> Well yeah. If nobody's buyin em, there's no money in makin the kits.
> 
> I'm a general class operator, N6CFR.




Well they stopped selling before I could buy. General as well KG5RDW


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I know I have a selfish interest in others liking the hobby, too: that creates a big market for Lionel, MTH, and other products and that means they are more likely to be there in the future - for me. Still, I mainly like model railroading just because I do.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Sure, it's always nice when you can "convert" someone into model railroading but I believe there are modellers and non modellers, you have to have that sparking interest in making things in miniature or you don't get to first base. I also used to like making aeroplanes from bits of basa but the hobby has expanded to include ready made plastic and carbon materials and now includes drones and first person flight with the advent of new technology. A similar thing has happened with railroading and we're seeing the development of tech driving new products. I think this will get more young people into the hobby which can only be good. People like Traction Fan have to be commended for helping promote the hobby and keeping interest alive, I think it will be here and thrive for some time to come.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*It's ALIVE!!*

Going to Trade and Large Model Railroading Shows I make a mental note as to how many young people attend, buy, and talk about our Hobby...you'd be surprised by what you actually see. Not just a bunch of us Old Farts doing our thing but Families, Cub Scout & Boy Scout Groups doing team merit badges, College kids with their RR groups(U of Minnesota, RIT in Rochester,NY) attend these shows and ask questions to anybody who will answer. just like farming...you sow & seed and stand back an watch...we are doing just fine! Starts with a Train Set and then the bug bites whether now or later...heck it happened to me at 40 with a 5 & 7 yr. old and 20 yrs later we have an empire!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Credit where it's due*

It wasn't me who gave an n-scale layout to a neighbor kid - I believe it was "Wally Taylor", and he should get the kudos for it.

I don't know why I'm a model railroader. My dad liked trains, and I got it from him, I suppose. Part it has to do with what marvelous and often awesome machines locomotives are - whether you like steam, electric, or diesel. Some of has to do with living in a region built by the railroads - its a good excuse to know your local history. And . . . to be honest . . . some of is just watching my trains run around my 3-ft by 3-ft layout flawlessly and thinking "I built something that works!"


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

While I'm sitting at my table at York, I watch the people walking by, and yes there are a lot of old people but mixed in are people of every age and some women, and not all of them are just there with their husbands. Many of the men have brought their children along, I know my own son sometimes comes to the meet and two of my grandchildren are very disappointed when they can't come. Occasionally the woman is the buyer, and quite often the younger person is the one doing the buying.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

You are right,MacDaddy. I see a very diverse crowd at train shows and it always surprises me who buys and who does not. I sell a lot to young people and women but very seldom do I sell much to older guys who look to be established in the hobby
Several different ethnicities as well, so it isn't really just old white guys!
Don't think I'm picking on you, Traction fan.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't think the hobby is on it's way out. People like to cite the decreasing magazine circulation, but I think this misses the mark -- magazines are declining because they haven't kept up with digital media. I haven't touched a PAPER copy of MR or Trains in about 5 years, but I still read them monthly. Model Railroad Hobbyist's unique downloads trend higher every month.

Attendance at the Amherst Model Railroad Show trends higher every year, too, and it keeps expanding. Having worked a booth for 4 years now, I can tell you that there are plenty of young folks in attendance, and plenty of young folks at the club tables.

IS the average age of model railroaders increasing? How do we know that? Sure, we see obituaries in the press, but how often do you see "new modeler" announcements? Unless that person becomes legendary in the hobby, he will likely fly under the radar forever. I have 3 boys, and only one is a model railroader. Does he subscribe to magazines? No, he reads mine. Does he order from MB Klein, Walthers, Trainworld, etc.? Yes, but he uses my account. Most kids don't have the free time, or especially the disposable income to be big spenders, and the demands of starting a family and a career often take precedence. How many of us are former child modelers who returned to the hobby when we were more established, and, yes, older? We have a number of young members here, most of whom don't advertise their age. EXISTING model railroaders are getting older, sure (try as I might, I can't keep my birthday from coming around every year), but I don't think there is any way to reliably track or measure new entrants.

I teach the Railroading merit badge to boy scouts twice a year. A session doesn't go by when at least one doesn't ask me how to get into the hobby. Do they? I have no way of knowing. They can only take the class once, so unless they happen to be in my troop, it's rare for me to be able to check up on them (I have only one who regularly comes back for advice).

But I do care. Products are expensive enough already without reducing production runs still more. So I do outreach, as much as possible. Did you know that Veteran's Day (11/11) is also "Take a Model Train to Work Day"? Do you? I always take something; the year I brought a diorama I had a steady stream of folks stopping by to look at it and talk about it. Consider it.

But to bastardize Monty Python, "It's not dead yet. It's getting better!"


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

And I see that I failed to answer the question (ATFQ). My answer, "because it's FUN!"


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

I was away for 40 years and got back into this because of my three 7 year old Grandsons.

Only one of them is interested in his trains year round, the other two (twin brother and cousin) wanted trains because the others had them and after helping them with their small layouts I wanted one of my own.

Will any or all of them continue to enjoy model trains as they get older???
Almost a guarantee that the other two will become interested again as Christmas gets closer and the Christmas platform goes up.

I am pretty sure the Christmas scenario takes place in many households and that is probably where the interest in model trains starts for many either as a year round hobby or just a Christmas tradition.


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

gregc said:


> can you name a hobby that has died in your lifetime or significantly lost popularity?


Leatherwork. Learned from my dad when young, he was very good at it. Me, I'm ok but he was the artist. I mostly fix motorcycle leather accessories -saddle bags,buckles etc...
Still do a little carving but if not for Tandy Leather online I'd have no place to get supplies. 

Miss him all the time.
Pic of Pop's last work:


----------



## gg1hokk (Apr 18, 2016)

It is in our own best interest to promote the hobby - especially around train season, Oct. - to Jan.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*holster*

Hi,very good looking holster. I`ve saw a few. Takes a artist to do that. Leather is out of site price wise anymore. Hand carving is mostly gone .The same with oil painting photography.

Tnx for the pic of your dad`s work.. Have a good weekend,Everett


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

sanepilot said:


> Hi,very good looking holster. I`ve saw a few. Takes a artist to do that. Leather is out of site price wise anymore. Hand carving is mostly gone .The same with oil painting photography.
> 
> Tnx for the pic of your dad`s work.. Have a good weekend,Everett


Thanks, you too


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

thedoc said:


> Are those tracks multi lane built out of plywood, or are they built up out of plastic track? I think I still have some of the Strombecker 1/32nd scale track.


Here are the slot tracks at The Hobby Shop in Miamisburg, Ohio. The first picture is the HO track, the second is the 1/32. The owner told me that years ago they had built a plywood "spaghetti bowl" racetrack that ran for a long time, but they didn't move it when they came to their present location. I took these pictures today.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

time warp said:


> Here are the slot tracks at The Hobby Shop in Miamisburg, Ohio. The first picture is the HO track, the second is the 1/32. The owner told me that years ago they had built a plywood "spaghetti bowl" racetrack that ran for a long time, but they didn't move it when they came to their present location. I took these pictures today.


Thankyou, they both look like the plastic sectional track that came with the sets. I might still have some of the Strombecker track, I'll have to look. 

An interesting story about the plywood track that used to be in Lebanon Pa. The owner of the track wasn't very well liked, so when he shut the track down, some of his former customers got the track pieces, and burned them in the track owners front yard. They really didn't like the guy.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

That is so cool, brings back Great memories for me.
When I was 11/12 every Friday night Mom would drive me and some friends to a slot car track, was 7/8 lanes wide if I remember correctly.
If memory serves me we raced 1/24 scale and this is the car I had, saw it in the Sears Christmas Catalog and wanted it bad and got it.
Thanks for the memories.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

You are welcome! They have boxes full of new and used track, and literally stacks of cars. 
Check out Auto World, Lots of slots. :thumbsup:


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

If I haven't mentioned it before, when I was in HS 1/24th slot cars were the big thing and there were large commercial tracks in most large towns. If I remember correctly the Cox 150 was the motor that everyone was modifying to run faster, and I believe that it was made for Cox by Mabuchi, but I could be wrong about that. I tried the Russkit motor a few times but could never get it to beat the smaller motor. Along with many other hobbyist's I got into rewinding my own motors, and the standing joke when a novice would ask what wind was being used, was 7 1/2 wraps of coat hanger wire. I can remember that double winds and star winds were being tried in an effort to develop a faster motor, and the rare earth magnets were just coming into use. I'll need to look to see if I still have any of the magazines that had write up's on how to build your own chassis using brass rod, and some of the special brass parts that were made to work with brass tubing. I know there were a large number of Mfg's that made alternate parts and motors all based on the Cox or Mabuchi motor, and the "hot" motor would change over time as new ones were added to the list, and the newest one had some advantage over the previous hot motor. At one point I remember seeing an add for a special router bit, to cut the slot with a relief for the braided contact strip that was glued into the track.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

NAJ said:


> That is so cool, brings back Great memories for me.
> When I was 11/12 every Friday night Mom would drive me and some friends to a slot car track, was 7/8 lanes wide if I remember correctly.
> If memory serves me we raced 1/24 scale and this is the car I had, saw it in the Sears Christmas Catalog and wanted it bad and got it.
> Thanks for the memories.


A friend of mine had the Lotus version of this car that was sold by Cox. They used a hard plastic shell that was succeeded by the clear plastic vacuum formed shell that became popular later. I'm not sure if Cox ever sold kits with the vacuum formed shells.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Just shows how we used to believe all the hype about faster motors, difficult to see how it would go faster with the same voltage going through it. Most were happy if they could just keep the car on the track!


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Just shows how we used to believe all the hype about faster motors, difficult to see how it would go faster with the same voltage going through it. Most were happy if they could just keep the car on the track!


That's funny, I remember my thing being upgraded tires.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> Just shows how we used to believe all the hype about faster motors, difficult to see how it would go faster with the same voltage going through it. Most were happy if they could just keep the car on the track!


The voltage is not the only factor determining the speed of the motor and the car. How the motor uses the electricity is much more important in determining how fast the car will go. Basic electricity will tell us that even at the same voltage, a lower resistance will allow higher amperage and develop more power. Heat is the other product and that needs to be dissipated to keep the motor from burning up.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

NAJ said:


> That's funny, I remember my thing being upgraded tires.


Tires are another factor that had a big influence on the speed of the car. The 2 main types seemed to be foam rubber, soaked in castor oil, and silicon rubber tires. I tried both at times. The MFG's didn't tell you it was castor oil, they just sold it as a traction enhancer (compound).


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

thedoc said:


> If I haven't mentioned it before, when I was in HS 1/24th slot cars were the big thing and there were large commercial tracks in most large towns. If I remember correctly the Cox 150 was the motor that everyone was modifying to run faster, and I believe that it was made for Cox by Mabuchi, but I could be wrong about that. I tried the Russkit motor a few times but could never get it to beat the smaller motor. Along with many other hobbyist's I got into rewinding my own motors, and the standing joke when a novice would ask what wind was being used, was 7 1/2 wraps of coat hanger wire. I can remember that double winds and star winds were being tried in an effort to develop a faster motor, and the rare earth magnets were just coming into use. I'll need to look to see if I still have any of the magazines that had write up's on how to build your own chassis using brass rod, and some of the special brass parts that were made to work with brass tubing. I know there were a large number of Mfg's that made alternate parts and motors all based on the Cox or Mabuchi motor, and the "hot" motor would change over time as new ones were added to the list, and the newest one had some advantage over the previous hot motor. At one point I remember seeing an add for a special router bit, to cut the slot with a relief for the braided contact strip that was glued into the track.





thedoc said:


> The voltage is not the only factor determining the speed of the motor and the car. How the motor uses the electricity is much more important in determining how fast the car will go. Basic electricity will tell us that even at the same voltage, a lower resistance will allow higher amperage and develop more power. Heat is the other product and that needs to be dissipated to keep the motor from burning up.


That is all Adult stuff, I did not think about any of that back in 66 when I was 11.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Just a question for those that remember, was it Cox that made the cast Magnesium chassis for the 1/24 scale slot car? I can't remember now if it used an in-line motor or a sidewinder.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Brought back memories*

Sometime in the 1960's, after the Lionel but before the HO trains, we had a Strombecker 1/32 slot car layout out of the Sears catalog. I got the Lotus and my brother the Chapparal. My recollection is that we replaced the plastic little gear attached to the motor shaft with metal ones - the gear between the rear wheels would cut a groove in the plastic ones after a while.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

One would not expect to be confronted with the condescending rudeness I have observed in a distressingly large amount of the "people" involved with tiny representations of a popular mode of transportation. Nobody alive today can take credit for "inventing" this pastime but a great many of us act as though we are the ULTIMATE AUTHORITY when it comes to various aspects of MODEL TRAINS! Lighten UP Francis! If somebody does something you never will even try, let em go for it, YOU might learn sumpin! If they fail, oh well, then THEY learn a lil sumpin TOO! Ya cant SAVE everybody and ya should'nt try. Before I bought my first loco I was "warned" that ALL I would find was "crusty old beeyoches". He was almost totally correct, there ARE sane sober types who are as happy as you are over what YOU do, but most egos ive seen in this hobby cant handle it. So you got more space and more expensive stuff COOL, so you got old stuff on a switching plank? COOL! Few seem to "get it" its ALL COOL! BTW, has the photo upload been "fixed" yet? Im gonna start building inclines and wanna show em off for show and ridicule!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Chip said:


> One would not expect to be confronted with the condescending rudeness I have observed in a distressingly large amount of the "people" involved with tiny representations of a popular mode of transportation. Nobody alive today can take credit for "inventing" this pastime but a great many of us act as though we are the ULTIMATE AUTHORITY when it comes to various aspects of MODEL TRAINS! Lighten UP Francis! If somebody does something you never will even try, let em go for it, YOU might learn sumpin! If they fail, oh well, then THEY learn a lil sumpin TOO! Ya cant SAVE everybody and ya should'nt try. Before I bought my first loco I was "warned" that ALL I would find was "crusty old beeyoches". He was almost totally correct, there ARE sane sober types who are as happy as you are over what YOU do, but most egos ive seen in this hobby cant handle it. So you got more space and more expensive stuff COOL, so you got old stuff on a switching plank? COOL! Few seem to "get it" its ALL COOL! BTW, has the photo upload been "fixed" yet? Im gonna start building inclines and wanna show em off for show and ridicule!


It's unfortunate that you've had those kind of experiences, kind of makes you wonder what the motive is for someone being involved in such a pleasant hobby if they can't enjoy it.
Speaking for me, I'm a cheerleader for anyone who is making the effort. My opinions may differ from yours but isn't EVERYBODY just a little happier when they see a toy train rolling along?
I'm glad I have this hobby. I've made good friends along the way. I don't care if if it's a Marx wind-up or a playart diesel pulling a Superman box car, sign me up.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

time warp said:


> It's unfortunate that you've had those kind of experiences, kind of makes you wonder what the motive is for someone being involved in such a pleasant hobby if they can't enjoy it.
> Speaking for me, I'm a cheerleader for anyone who is making the effort. My opinions may differ from yours but isn't EVERYBODY just a little happier when they see a toy train rolling along?
> I'm glad I have this hobby. I've made good friends along the way. I don't care if if it's a Marx wind-up or a playart diesel pulling a Superman box car, sign me up.


Aye, shocked and saddend i was to run into those types. It's a tiny train for cryin out loud!I don't tell nobody how they should do it and would like the same. Seen a guy had a layout two years and did not run a train, just did scenery, course time came to actually run one was another year of cleaning track and making sure it was electrically connected and he was very dissapointed. I went the other way had trains running in one year but now another year and not one tree or building and a new track plan on tap, construction to begin Sept 1st thats why I was hoping the photo thingy was fixed I need negative and positive feedback from actual runners out there. Constructive critisism is one thing being a crotch is quite another.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Chip said:


> One would not expect to be confronted with the condescending rudeness I have observed in a distressingly large amount of the "people" involved with tiny representations of a popular mode of transportation.
> 
> BTW, has the photo upload been "fixed" yet? Im gonna start building inclines and wanna show em off for show and ridicule!


Like every other aspect of life, in model railroading you will find all types of people, and there is no reason to believe that the proportions will change from one aspect to the other. I would ask do you intentionally associate with everyone you encounter in life, or are there some people that you avoid? Why should model railroading be any different? Just as in choosing your equipment and the design of your layout, you pick and choose those other model railroaders that are suited to your own preferences. 

When you start putting up photos of your inclines, please include some form of description of the design and the purpose of the project. I'll try to include some ridicule, if that is what you want.


----------



## jmp883 (Aug 24, 2016)

My question is why wouldn't anyone become a model railroader....

There are as many answers to this question as there are model railroaders. My interest in the hobby was sparked by living in several 'railroad towns' as I was growing up. I was born in Sayre, PA. Sayre was a major yard and shop location for the Lehigh Valley RR. The Erie Lackawanna Southern Tier Line ran right by the north side of the LV yard. There were trains everywhere! When I was still young we moved to just north of Scranton, PA. EL, LV, & D&H trains everywhere! Later, we moved to northern NJ to a town that used to be on an EL branch. Unfortunately that branch was ripped up in 1966, long before we moved there, but there were still a lot of reminders in town that there used to be a railroad. And just a few miles north of town was Suffern, NY with a lot of EL activity. 

Living in towns like that it was inevitable that I became interested in trains, both model and prototype. 

This thread kind of went sideways a little bit with discussion regarding the hobby dying. I don't believe it ever will but I do believe that the style of the hobby has already changed. When I started in the hobby the emphasis seemed to be on scratchbuilding and modifying kits to avoid the 'cookie-cutter look of the same kits that were on everybody's layout. Locomotives and rolling stock weren't as detailed as they are now, for several reasons, but there were companies that made super-detail parts (lost-wax castings for you old-timers  ) so that you could dress up your engines and rolling stock if you wanted to. Now, most engines and rolling stock are very well detailed right out of the box. There are still cookie-cutter kits out there but there are still many craftsmen-level kits available as well. It also seems, based on what I've seen in my local hobbyshop, that scratchbuilding is still alive and well. Yes, the tendency is getting away from building/modifying to just opening the box and placing it on the layout or rails. But is that such a bad thing? You still have to build the layout. Whether it's just benchwork and tracks, or fully scenic, there is still effort required by the modeler. There is one drawback I see to the current state of affairs in the hobby and that is the rising cost of products. 

As long as there are railroads there will always be model railroaders


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

jmp883 said:


> My question is why wouldn't anyone become a model railroader....
> 
> There are as many answers to this question as there are model railroaders. My interest in the hobby was sparked by living in several 'railroad towns' as I was growing up. I was born in Sayre, PA. Sayre was a major yard and shop location for the Lehigh Valley RR. The Erie Lackawanna Southern Tier Line ran right by the north side of the LV yard. There were trains everywhere! When I was still young we moved to just north of Scranton, PA. EL, LV, & D&H trains everywhere! Later, we moved to northern NJ to a town that used to be on an EL branch. Unfortunately that branch was ripped up in 1966, long before we moved there, but there was still a lot of reminders in town that there used to be a railroad. And just a few miles north of town was Suffern, NY with a lot of EL activity.
> 
> ...



Well Said :appl:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

jmp883 said:


> There is one drawback I see to the current state of affairs in the hobby and that is the rising cost of products.


I have to disagree. I'm sure if you looked at the prices of equipment thirty or so years ago, added inflation you'd even see a reduction in cost over that time. There is however a trend for increasingly detailed stock and locos which has spawned the top end ranges like Genesis where you pay more for finely detailed models. At the other end of the market the budget stuff from Walthers and Bachmann are excellent value IMHO. Even DCC which used to be quite costly has now reduced in price. It's great to know that now whatever you have to spend there are products for you.


----------



## jmp883 (Aug 24, 2016)

You are right Cycleops. DCC is a great example of prices coming down. When DCC first came on the market I didn't think I'd convert simply due to cost. Now the systems and decoders are be reasonably priced. It's still going to be somewhat costly for me since I have close to 100 engines that will need decoders! What is nice is that decoder-equipped N-scale engines are reasonably priced. 

I guess I was thinking of what things cost when I first started in the hobby without taking into account other factors.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

I would like to offer my opinion, as someone just getting into the hobby.

In a lot of ways model trains have a LOT to offer. The skills required are varied and aspects to the hobby can appeal many different personalities. 
1. some folks just want to run some track.. and don't care a ton about scenery.
2. some folks just want to create really intricate scenes and the trains are secondary. The idea of creating life like trees, grass, water... weathered buildings...etc appeals to them. 
3. some folks are very interested in the OCD detail of the trains.. "train-o-philes". They like to put the right train with the right cars in the right time period..and will not tolerate things like the wrong color bell on the front of a particular train.
4. Some folks are into the tech aspect of trains.. all the different DCC options, with relays, lights, etc..that appeals to them. 
5. I would think that most people are a combination of the above. 

When you get to a "certain age" you tend to lean towards building skills having to do with patience, detail, and some artistic ability.. at younger ages you are more about reflexes and action.. just think of the types of movies you like compared to when you were younger.. I used to love the super hero movies (and still do to some extent) or the action movies like lethal weapon.. but now I require a bit more... "substance" to the movies I will go and see.


Money wise.. I have so far dropped $1200 into this hobby, between building the table (plywood is EXPENSIVE around here), getting track.. then getting different track... buying one nice train... and I haven't even gotten any of the trees and grass yet. This is not the most expensive hobby I have started to date but it is up there.. and I have started Hockey, Car Audio, Kayak Fishing, and Boat building (18 foot sailboat). 

So far without exception, everyone has been really nice on this forum... I have not yet run into the "Butt-Hurt" crowd yet.


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

My Dad turned us on to his hobbies -motorcycles-firearms-trains- camping-leather work auto/MC rebuildiding.
Guess he never wanted us to be rich. LOL
But we have had and still have the most fun.
Thanks Pop!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

VFR- Dads last rebuild
Dads Winchesters
FX- We rebuilt this together in '95


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

mjrfd99...
Jersey Shore North or South?

Where are you right now, Jersey or Fla.?
Hope all is well and all are safe with Hermine bearing down.


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

Jersey now. Thanks for the good wishes, after the Sandy storm all here were on edge. Looks good... so far.
I'm 5 min from here, or what was here. 3rd pic is the boardwalk 12 hrs before Sandy struck.
4th is how I feed libs BS LOL


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

mjrfd99 said:


> My Dad turned us on to his hobbies -motorcycles-firearms-trains- camping-leather work auto/MC rebuildiding.
> Guess he never wanted us to be rich. LOL
> But we have had and still have the most fun.
> Thanks Pop!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> ...


Dads who won't teach those things, so that you have to go to college and get an "acceptable" job, didn't work either. I wish he had taught me those things, I'd have been a lot happier, and much more successful.


----------

